# Mk3 TTS picked up this morning



## jonh (Dec 6, 2014)

Loving the car, looks stunning but there is knocking noise when driving on poor road surfaces (dull thud-quite loud) from the suspension - front and rear, both sides. Took it back to the dealer this afternoon, 3 times up on the ramp and 4 test drives by tech, master tech and service manager. They could all here the noise and checked the normal things like transit blocks left in etc. - everything looked OK apparently. They are going to test drive another Mk3 TTS tomorrow (The MD has one!) 
I got the impression that they might try and tell me it's normal&#8230;..

Has anyone else had this issue? May be to do with mag-ride as it's worse in Dynamic.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Yep, mine does it...


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Mine also so I guess its the way it is.


----------



## jonh (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks for the replies.
Glad it's not just mine then. I will let them chase their tails for a while and see what they come up with. I guess we just have to accept it as "normal".


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Sorry but mine doesn't. Having said that, I have set it up in Individual on the softest setting..


----------



## hemTT (Oct 12, 2004)

I had a noise coming from the rear of my new TT Sline like a thud. Test drive with tech he agreed it wasn't a normal sound. Checked all tools in back tailgate buffers etc.

Turned out to be a loose trim behind the boot wall carpet


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Happens on any setting. Its something moving for sure - i was thinking it was the exhaust tbh.
What side was the trim loose on?


----------



## F1_STAR (Mar 11, 2015)

Had a very similar problem, a loud thud noise, like the car is bottoming out from the rear right, turned out the rubber buffer for the boot wasn't fitting inside the hole properly, was covered under warranty. I was going to leave it, bad idea as Audi told me rattles, noises etc are only covered for the first 6000 miles... I have had the car since January, done fairly low mileage at just over 3500 miles...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Ive just tried emptying everything out - seemed better, but not sure id call it solved.
I cant see an easy way to remove the side trim so i'll let Audi pull it to bits if its still there...

I did notice for the rear seats theres 2 u shape plastic things... they have some fabric tape on them, they could be causing it so I've added more fabric tap to try and dampen the noise.


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

Does the car have the traditional adjustable rubber hatch stop bumpers?
A lot of cars have these and if they are not adjusted properly the hatch will bounce and make a loud noise when going over a bump. This happened to me years ago.


----------



## pespie (May 19, 2008)

can_quattro said:


> Does the car have the traditional adjustable rubber hatch stop bumpers?
> A lot of cars have these and if they are not adjusted properly the hatch will bounce and make a loud noise when going over a bump. This happened to me years ago.


+1 on adjusting the tailgate bump stops - had the same issue when I picked up my TTS a few years back, it would make a thump noise over bumps which went away after adjusting the stops.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

pespie said:


> can_quattro said:
> 
> 
> > Does the car have the traditional adjustable rubber hatch stop bumpers?
> ...


Good shout on this one will take a look. Degi ately have the suspension bottoming out noise on bad bumps.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Did you get an answer on what this was?


----------



## jonh (Dec 6, 2014)

No not yet, dealer is still investigating, their MD also has a MK3 TTS with the same noise, he's on holiday at the moment and as soon as he's back they say they're going to sort it on his car and then call mine in for the fix. I'll update the thread if and when.....


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

I'll keep an eye out for you, as only in Christchurch


----------

